# New to chickens: coop building advice, etc.?



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

We bought 10 sapphire gem chicks and went by the advice of the Tractor Supply workers as to what to get for a brooder setup (big metal tub like what they use in the store, medicated food to start, some other food for after, and a starter kit with a heat lamp, feeder, and water holder). However, I know they couldn't tell me everything I need to know (ex: I read the temperature should decrease by 5 degrees each week). Any beginner advice would be appreciated.

While they are brooding, I need to build a coop (or buy a shed or something else based on recommendations). I know they need 4 square feet each, plus room for food and water, and I read in a another thread that somebody used 1x2 welded wire for the base of the coop to minimize cleanup (does this hurt their feet, what do you use?). Please share your experience!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I personally don't like the wire. It is hard on their feet. And if you're in a cold climate it can be pretty cold. 

You've picked up on a lot of useful information. The fun part now is to get that coop together fast. Those peeps will be flying out of that bin in no time. 

Low roosts in the coop at first. As they get older you can raise them. Electricity if you can do it will be very handy. An outside secure run for those times they should be kept safe due to predators in the area.


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I personally don't like the wire. It is hard on their feet. And if you're in a cold climate it can be pretty cold.
> 
> You've picked up on a lot of useful information. The fun part now is to get that coop together fast. Those peeps will be flying out of that bin in no time.
> 
> Low roosts in the coop at first. As they get older you can raise them. Electricity if you can do it will be very handy. An outside secure run for those times they should be kept safe due to predators in the area.


We live near Savannah, GA, so not too cold  But we have lots of predators. I'm going to make a covered run and have the wire extend under the ground (how far under should it go? how much space for run per chicken do you recommend?).


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Coastal77 said:


> We live near Savannah, GA, so not too cold  But we have lots of predators. I'm going to make a covered run and have the wire extend under the ground (how far under should it go? how much space for run per chicken do you recommend?).


Some people bury their wire in the ground, but I chose to bend it and run it flat on the ground on the outside of the run because of tree roots. I used the coated hardware cloth and tacked it down with metal yard stakes. Most predators are going to try to dig next to the wall and get discouraged when they find wire.


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Some people bury their wire in the ground, but I chose to bend it and run it flat on the ground because of tree roots. I used the coated hardware cloth and tacked it down with metal yard stakes. Most predators are going to try to dig next to the wall and get discouraged when they find wire.


Another question, I know the chickens require 4 sq. ft. int eh coop (and I'm doing 10 sq. ft. for each in run), but I know I need extra space for food and water. How much space would I need, how many feeders, and do I space the feeders or keep them all together?


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

I mention spacing out the food because I noticed that the pecking order was coming into play around our feeding area. A dominant one pushed a submissive one out of the way to eat and the submissive one walked away defeated. The feeder is circular, but the submissive chicken -it appeared - didn't want to press her luck. So, I was wondering if coops have different feeding areas so this doesn't occur.


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

Also, does anybody have good plans for a coop and run for 12 chickens?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Coastal77 said:


> Another question, I know the chickens require 4 sq. ft. int eh coop (and I'm doing 10 sq. ft. for each in run), but I know I need extra space for food and water. How much space would I need, how many feeders, and do I space the feeders or keep them all together?


I haven’t been in the chicken world long enough to be very knowledgeable on the exact size requirements. Hopefully someone else will have a better idea.

My main coop has a 10x10 run with 7 chickens. I have one waterer and one of those trough feeders. The other run is about 6x10 and has four chickens with one round feeder and one waterer. Both food and water are in the runs.

So far, they seem content in this space and I have had no issues with pecking or bullying except for one hen that got rooster injured.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you're planning 10 sq ft per bird then you really don't have to worry about how much space the feeders and waterers will take up. If you put a second feeder out for under birds, put it away from the other feeder. 

I was going to send you to the media section for ideas on your coop but I don't know where the heck they hid it.


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> If you're planning 10 sq ft per bird then you really don't have to worry about how much space the feeders and waterers will take up. If you put a second feeder out for under birds, put it away from the other feeder.
> 
> I was going to send you to the media section for ideas on your coop but I don't know where the heck they hid it.


I'll try to search for it too!


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Coastal77 said:


> I mention spacing out the food because I noticed that the pecking order was coming into play around our feeding area. A dominant one pushed a submissive one out of the way to eat and the submissive one walked away defeated. The feeder is circular, but the submissive chicken -it appeared - didn't want to press her luck. So, I was wondering if coops have different feeding areas so this doesn't occur.


It wouldn’t hurt to have a second feeding spot somewhere. I have a pipe feeder mounted inside my coop that I don’t fill anymore. They don’t take up a lot of space and could be used if they need a second spot.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

You may have read that I used 1X2 welded wire, but that is _only_ under their roost. It is not the floor of the coop proper and my chickens don't walk on it. I also do not have any food or water in the coop. 4 sqft/bird in the coop is a generally accepted guideline and is especially important in northern climates where birds may be confined to the coop due to winter weather. You (and I) don't have to deal with that kind of weather. I have 8 birds and only a 25 sqft coop, but they only lay and roost there so it is plenty for them. They are never confined to the coop. My run is 16X16. My birds also free range daily unless on the rare occasion my wife and I are out of town or the coyotes are running rampant.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

My recommendation would to be go bigger than you think you need. You have ten chickens, build for 15. Then if you need to add things in the run or coop, you don’t need to worry about space. Plus, you will find that in 90% of cases, chicken math takes over.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What CB said times 2. Numbers always end up more than planned. Unless you're Ken.

I was going to send you to our media area. I finally found it, it's under the three dots in the far right of your screen, but there isn't much there. No plans. It appears to be a lot smaller than it once was.


----------



## Coastal77 (11 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> What CB said times 2. Numbers always end up more than planned. Unless you're Ken.
> 
> I was going to send you to our media area. I finally found it, it's under the three dots in the far right of your screen, but there isn't much there. No plans. It appears to be a lot smaller than it once was.


Thank you for searching it out. I know there's tons of plans on the internet. I'll just need to keep searching and researching.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Coops really are a personal thing. Do want easy physical access? Then you want a tall building as well as one large in floor space for your birds. If you would like the convenience of electric lights, that's always a plus. If you want running water, that's another simple can do.

There's a lot to think about. In the end, it's what works for you, your space and your birds.


----------



## Roffey (Aug 24, 2019)

Check out Pinterest 
Lots of coops on there. It’s not just for great ideas for your wife’s honey-do list.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

If I were in your shoes @Coastal77 and had it to do over again, I would look very hard at 3 sided coops. While I'm very happy with my raised 4 sided coop, I would definitely do a 3 sided coop now. I would also build it as close as possible using dimensional lumber. Dimensional cuts reduce the amount of cuts you have to make and the waste. That is, my coop would be 8x8 instead of the 5X5 that I built. The open side would face south or south east, there would be double doors on the north side where the roost would also be. I would still have 1X2 welded wire under the roost because I do not and am not going to clean poop boards. Windows would probably not be required, but if you wanted them I'd put them on the east wall only. With your climate you do not have to worry about your chickens being too cold.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Coastal77 said:


> We live near Savannah, GA, so not too cold


No way, I'm only a couple of hours away from Savannah.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SG, you probably aren't that far from me either. I'm about three hours from Atlanta coming from the South.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm probably not. Lemme look at the map real quick.

(Edit) I'm about 5 and a half hours away from you, Robin.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> If I were in your shoes @Coastal77 and had it to do over again, I would look very hard at 3 sided coops. While I'm very happy with my raised 4 sided coop, I would definitely do a 3 sided coop now. I would also build it as close as possible using dimensional lumber. Dimensional cuts reduce the amount of cuts you have to make and the waste. That is, my coop would be 8x8 instead of the 5X5 that I built. The open side would face south or south east, there would be double doors on the north side where the roost would also be. I would still have 1X2 welded wire under the roost because I do not and am not going to clean poop boards. Windows would probably not be required, but if you wanted them I'd put them on the east wall only. With your climate you do not have to worry about your chickens being too cold.


That is good advice regarding the dimensional lumber. Then there is this semi-aerodynamic design...


----------

